# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Hà Lan - Bỉ - Pháp - Thuỵ Sỹ - Ý 12 ngày

## hainiemtin

Ngày 01: Hà Nội - TP. HCM - Amsterdam
Chiều: Xe và HDV của ANZ Travel đưa quý khách lên sân bay Nội Bài. Đoàn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh Đoàn đáp chuyến bay đi Amsterdam. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

Ngày 02: Amstedam - The Hague - Amsterdam (Ăn trưa, tối)
Quý khách đến sân bay Schipol, hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn và đưa đoàn tham quan:
- The Hague thành phố lớn thứ 3 và là trung tâm chính trị của Hà Lan.
- Cung điện Hoà Bình “Peace Palace” - Trụ sở của Tòa Án Quốc Tế.
Zaanse Schans. Quý khách tham quan:
- Cánh đống cối xay gió thơ mộng và tuyệt đẹp như từ trong chuyện cổ tích.
- Xưởng sản xuất Guốc gỗ nổi tiếng.
- Thưởng thức Phô-mai và bơ Hà Lan.
- Xưởng chế tác Kim Cương nổi tiếng “Coaster Diamond”.
- Du thuyền trên kênh đào Hà lan ngắm nhìn thành phố Hà Lan thơ mộng (chi phí tự túc)
Quý khách nhận phòng tại khách sạn và tự do nghỉ ngơi.
Từ giữa tháng 3 đến tháng 5, chương trình sẽ thay thế đi xem Hoa Tulip tại Keukenhof thay vì đi “The Hague” (tự túc chi phi)

Ngày 03: Amsterdam - Brussels - Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Qúy khách dùng bữa sáng và trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Brussels - Thủ Đô của nước Bỉ, Quý khách tham quan:
- Mô hình phân tử học “ Atomium”
- Quảng trường Grand Place
- Tượng Chú Bé Đứng Tè: Mannenken Pis - biểu tượng của nước Bỉ
Quý khách khởi hành đi Paris Nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại Paris

Ngày 04: Paris - Versailles - Paris ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố Paris
- Arc De Triomphe - Khải Hoàn Môn - một trong bảy kỳ quan nổi tiếng Thế giới.
- Champs Elysees - Đại lộ Thiên Đàng - là Đại lộ đẹp nhất Thế giới và còn là nơi tập trung nhiều cửa hàng sang trọng nhất của “Kinh Đô Ánh Sáng Paris”.
- Quảng trường Concorde
- Điện Invalides - Nơi có lăng mộ của Napoleon
- Tháp Eiffel - Tham quan kỳ quan thế giới tại tầng 2- ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh của thủ đô Paris tráng lệ….
- Du thuyền trên dòng sông Seine- ngắm nhìn nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris, cầu Alexandre III, …
- Cung điện Versailles - nơi còn lưu giữ các cổ vật của vua Louis 13, 14.
Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn hoặc tự thưởng cho mình với tiếc mục biểu diễn hoành tráng và đặc sắc nhất tại Paris “Lido Show” (chi phi tự túc)

Ngày 05: Paris - Le Louvre (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Quý khách khởi hành tham quan:
- Viện Bảo Tàng Louvre - Nơi trưng bày các tác phẩm nghệ thuật tuyệt tác nhất của thế giới: tượng nữ thần sắc đẹp Venus, bức tranh nàng Mona Lisa, …
- Tham quan quận 13, nơi cộng đồng người Việt sinh sống Thử cảm giác đi Metro- phương tiện truyển thống và đầy hiện đại được người dân ưa chuộng (chi phí tự túc)
- Tham quan nhà hát Opera
- Tự do mua sắm nước hoa tại Galary LaFayette, Printemps, …
Tập trung trở về khách sạn, Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 06: Paris - Lucerne (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Đoàn khởi hành đi Thụy Sỹ Quý khách ngắm cảnh trên đường đi đến Thụy Sỹ, xuyên suốt biên giới Đức, qua thành phố Basel đến Lucern vào buổi chiếu Quý khách nhận phòng tại khách sạn.

Ngày 07: Lucerne - Milan - Verova - Venice (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Đoàn khởi hành tham quan thành phố Milan- Kinh đô thời trang của Ý,
Quý khách tham quan:
- Lâu đài Sforza.
- Nhà thờ Duomo theo lối kiến trúc kiểu Gô tích cổ xưa.
- Quảng trường Scala Nhà hát Opera “La Scala”.
- Đấu trường La Mã Verona.
- Tham quan nơi hình thành nên câu chuyện lịch sử về Romeo & Juliet.
Nhận phòng tại thành phố Venise- thành phố nổi của thế giới….

Ngày 08: Venice - Rome (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Quý khách tham quan thành phố nổi Venice bằng “tàu taxi”
- Tham quan “Đại Kênh”
- Các công trình kiến trúc đồ sộ “nổi” dọc trên hai bờ kênh.
- Quảng trường San Marco.
- Nhà thờ San Marco với tháo chuông nối tiếng
- Cầu than thở
- Dinh tổng trấn Doge
- Xưởng thổi thủy tinh Murano.
Khám phá thành phố nổi bằng phương tiện “Godola” đặc trưng mới thật sự gọi là “Đến Venice” ( chi phí tự túc ) Đoàn khởi hành đi Rome, Quý khách nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.

Ngày 09: Rome - Vatican (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)
Quý khách khởi hành tham quan tòa thánh Vaticant:
- Quảng trường Saint Peter Tham quan tòa Thánh- nơi các tín độ mộ đạo thường đến hành hương, ...
- Tham quan thành Rome:
- Đấu trường La Mã- Coloseum ( bên ngoài)
- Chụp hình tại cổng Constaintine
- Điện thờ các vĩ nhân- Patheon
- Bể nước Trevi - Nơi có bể nước nguyện cầu như cảnh trong phim « Tree Coins in the Fountain »
- Quảng trường Tây Ban Nha: với nhà thờ chúa ba ngôi và con đường shopping nổi tiếng.
Quý khách nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn và tự do khám phá thành phố.

Ngày 10: Rome (Ăn sáng)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại thành Rome (ăn uống tự túc)

Ngày 11: Rome - Việt Nam (Ăn sáng)
Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi, tham quan, mua sắm 11: 00 Xe đón Quý khách ra phi trường, Quý khách tự bay về Vietnam.

Ngày 12: Việt Nam
Quý khách có mặt tại Việt Nam - Kết thúc chương trình.

+ Liên hệ ANZ TRAVEL
Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế. Q. Hai Bà Trưng, TP. Hà Nội, Việt Nam 
Tel.: (04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406 Fax: (04) 3974 4407 
Hotline: 0942 8686 77 (Mrs. Liên), 0912 377 644 (Mr. Nghị)

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA | TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA |  TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ : 0466622231 // 0462962557
- TƯ VẦN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, VISA JAPAN, XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT VN XIN GỌI: 0423240240

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN & LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN 

- BOOK KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ, ÚC XIN GỌI: 0422400333

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

